# A Bloody Puzzle



## seniorcats (Aug 14, 2008)

I was gone today from 12:30 til 3:15. I went to the 'Crack House', aka, the fabric store.Got home and was here for 10 minutes and heard Greg yelling that somebody was bleeding. There was blood all over one of the window sills in the library. A lot of blood as in a small pool. There was blood running down the wall and it had pooled into a large puddle. There is blood splattered on the draperies and all over the desk and mail. There is blood on the desk chair seat.

I poke my fingers in it and it all blood and congealing into a jelly-like texture.Obviously the blood has been there for a few hours. Greg was busy cooking all day for a family at church.Our church 'family' takes turns cooking dinner for a church member and his family. He has ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease) and the dinners allow his wife and boys to be caring for him and doing other things. Any way...

He didn't notice any hurt cats or hear anything unusual. I'm not sure he would have noticed as he was in a jumbalaya cooking frenzy.

We 'inventory' all 16 cats - checking paws,mouths, back sides, paws, bodies - and cannot find a single cat that appears to have an injury. I call the vet. He says cats don't vomit pure blood. If it was vomit there would bile in it and wouldn't be congealing. It's not bloody diarrhea. It isn't from a ruptured abscess as there is no pus.

We reinventory all 16 cats and again find nothing. It can't be the rabbits. All the cats are out and bouncing and eating their dinners.What the heck is going on here? I feel like I walked into a mini-horror movie scene. No one appears hurt, sick, etc which is great but who the heck bled all over the library. I also find blood smears on a box sitting outside our little library and a small blood smear on the wood floor in the dining room.

Does anyone have any ideas to share?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2008)

Could one of them have killed a bird or mouse or something like that, and eaten it and cleaned up since then?


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 14, 2008)

Only 2 go outside. Harry has been on thedeck all day. Charlotte was out on thedeck very early and then inside. I didn't see either bring anything inside. We haven't seen filed mice in the house since we moved in with just 2 cats - 20 years ago. It was too much blood for 1 mouse - maybe enough for 4 or 5 mice or a large bird. I couldn't find any 'pieces, parts' of another critter.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 14, 2008)

That's bizarre. Did you check all of the cats' claws?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> What the heck is going on here? I feel like I walked into a mini-horror movie scene. No one appears hurt, sick, etc which is great but who the heck bled all over the library. I also find blood smears on a box sitting outside our little library and a small blood smear on the wood floor in the dining room.



that's creepy...............................

i thought you had blood on a puzzle, though, from your title, LOL. i'm reading it, waiting for you to mention the wreaked puzzle, LOL.

it does sound like too much for a small animal...........................and no body parts, feathers, fur............wait a minute! i hate to say it, but snake? could one of the cats have brought it in(or it sneaked in with you/a cat) and it bled every where then hid? that's my best guess. keep us up dated, now i want to know who/what did it!


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 14, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> That's bizarre. Did you check all of the cats' claws?



Yep, checked claws to make sure noclaws were ripped out. Also no fur or feathers or blood stuck to claws. Checked the ears carefully because I know they can bleed profusely with a small nick. Altogether this was more than a 1/4 cup of blood and closer to 1/3 cup. I am still stumped.

All ate their dinner, all are using the litter boxes fine, all had their post-supper nap. I simply don't get it.

DH keeps saying we will eventually figure it out. Really? I want to know now! Several weeks ago I found a tiny toad in the house but he was the size of my thumb nail. I put him outside. A cicada some how got in last week and Charlotte caught it.

I checked the window screen and there are no holes, rips or loose fittings and it's locked in place. It was definitely blood and no other substance.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> i thought you had blood on a puzzle, though, from your title, LOL. i'm reading it, waiting for you to mention the wreaked puzzle, LOL.


I thought she was pulling a British accent, and was getting mad at a puzzle she couldn't finish.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 14, 2008)

That is very creepy. Have you checked the window where the blood was on the outside of the house? There maybe some "clues" there. I wonder what it was!?


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 14, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> That is very creepy. Have you checked the window where the blood was on the outside of the house? There maybe some "clues" there. I wonder what it was!?


I checked the papaer shredder beside the desk to see if a paw or something could have gotten in there but it has a safety guard and no signs of fur or blood. I did check the outside of the house - great idea! - 'cause I got to thinking about bats. I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary. I am still clueless.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 15, 2008)

I love solving mysteries! haha. if only I could be there to help you. do you have any bushes under that window? if so dig thru them.


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know from people whose cats could get out and have "access" to buns that it looks like a "BLOOD BATH" with no evidence (buns bones are soft and can be eaten easily). So just saying..


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 15, 2008)

Could there have been a mouse or other such animal that was in the house? I know you said they don't go out (or most don't) but we had a cat catch a chipmunkinside our house a few years ago. Although usually they don't leave much of a trace when they catch and eat things so I'm not sure that would explain it anyway. :? Weird.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 15, 2008)

Im sure she'd notice if she had any bunnies missing. Have you figured anything out today? And I was just wondering if you cleaned the blood up or left it there? It is possible to take it somewhere for DNA testing. Maybe they could figure out what time of animal/thing it was that bled.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 15, 2008)

could some one have gotten in your house? that's the only other thing i can think of:?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you ever think about calling the cops ?


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 15, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Did you ever think about calling the cops ?



Nope. The blood is cleaned up. All the cats are fine and I couldn't find any injury. It's possible someone had a cutand had plenty of time to clean it up before I got home. Charlotte, Etcetera and Lacie are very shy so it's hard to get them to give a thorough look over.

Dr. Melody Frankenbunny was downstairs yesterdays yesterday because of the heat orI might think she was cloning herself or the cats again.

True story: I went to the local police station last month just to tell them my dumb crook story. I had a bag with 3 cat stool samples in it to take to the vet. I stopped at the Post Office first, went inside and came back to the car 10 minutes later. The car was unlocked and I left the windows down. 

Someone had taken the plastic bag off my car seat! Apparently someone saw a fancy store bag and reached in the window and snatched it. I wonder how they felt when they found out it was 3 wrapped samples of cat cr*p? Talk about a dumb crook.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 15, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Someone had taken the plastic bag off my car seat! Apparently someone saw a fancy store bag and reached in the window and snatched it. I wonder how they felt when they found out it was 3 wrapped samples of cat cr*p? Talk about a dumb crook.


:laugh:I can just imagine the look of astonishment on their face once they found out!


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2008)

" someone saw a fancy store bag and reached in the window and snatched it. I wonder how they felt when they found out it was 3 wrapped samples of cat cr*p?"

Hows that for Kharma (sp)? They try to steal from you and get a bag of c*** :biggrin2:

The blood mystery is bizzare.

Jo xx


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2008)

Ann, have you checked to see if there are any repairmen reported missing lately? (for those who don't get the joke, I'll let Ann explain)


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i thought you had blood on a puzzle, though, from your title, LOL. i'm reading it, waiting for you to mention the wreaked puzzle, LOL.
> ...


Me too


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Ann, have you checked to see if there are any repairmen reported missing lately? (for those who don't get the joke, I'll let Ann explain)


Hmm-m-m-m-m, you may have something there. Greg ordered a new refrigerator and we haven't gotten it yet. Maybe the delivery menarrived with the frig and Melody attacked and ate them. Except, where did she hide the refrigerator? Maybe that's in a corner of Bunnyland loaded with greens.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 12, 2008)

I realize I never updated this. We found out where the blood came from and from whom. There was second much smaller, less dramatic bleedweeks later. I found a small amount of blood on a pillow only Etcetera uses. My shy kitty Etcetera had a hole in her left arm pit. There was a tumor that had 'blown out'. Our vet removed the tumor and we are waiting for the biopsy. Etcetera is a senior cat and as I said, extremely shy and hard to handle. We are hoping it is a benign lipoma. These are much more common in dogs but can happen in cats. Doc says the arm pit is an unusual site for a cancerous tumor. She is healthy otherwise.

Please spare a prayer or some good thoughts for my gray girl Etcetera.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 12, 2008)

I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Poor girl, I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor girl! I hope she's doing ok now and keep us posted about the results of the tests.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

poor baby! i hope she's ok............


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad you solved the mystery. I hope Etcetera is OK. Please let us know.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2008)

Great that the problem is solved, but poor Etcetera .

Hoping that she is OK

Jan


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 18, 2008)

The biopsy of the tumor came back yesterday and it is a benign hair follicle tumor. Other than being 14 years old, Etcetera is fine! We are very relieved. I wish I had a camera to take her picture. She got a haircut when she was at the vets to remove soem mats and now she looks like a little grey lion.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2008)

What a relief to find out it's benign. Sounds like Etcetera is doing great, after giving everyone a puzzle to sort out. And I bet she looks cute with the new 'hair do' 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> The biopsy of the tumor came back yesterday and it is a benign hair follicle tumor. Other than being 14 years old, Etcetera is fine! We are very relieved. I wish I had a camera to take her picture. She got a haircut when she was at the vets to remove soem mats and now she looks like a little grey lion.


AWESOME news! I am so happy for you.


----------

